# Yamaha OPL3-SAx Soundcard With Alsa?

## HackerSp0rtZ

how do i make my Yamaha OPL3-SAx sound card work with Alsa?

----------

## alec

Head over to alsa-project.org and see if your sound card is supported.  Then search the forum for how to set up alsa - it's been covered a few times.

----------

## AutoBot

His card is supported.

----------

## HackerSp0rtZ

this is the command im useing:

snd-opl3sa2 snd_port=0x538 snd_sb_port=0x220 snd_wss_port=0x530 snd_midi_port=0x530 snd_fm_port=0x530 snd_irq=5 snd_dma1=1 snd_dma2=0

i get this:

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.o: insmod snd-opl3sa2 failed

this is the info from my bios:

WSS I/O Address = 530H

Sbpro I/O Address = 220H

Synthisizer I/O Address = 530H

WSS/SBpro/MPU401 Address = 530H

WSS(Play) DMA = Channel 1

WSS(REC) DMA = Channel 2

Control I/O = 538H

MPU401 (MIDI I/O) = 530H 

its a portege 7010CT.. any suggestions?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## HackerSp0rtZ

anyone?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## skwirlmaster

I have a similar problem I'm trying to fix.  My setup is 1.2, on a toshiba tecra 8000, 192MB, 6GB, NeoMagic 256av, tulip PCI nic in deskstation v

I've tried building in oss support for the OPL3sa for the kernel, and as a module as well, currently installing alsa... I will touch back when I get a stab at it.

----------

## HackerSp0rtZ

cool its got the same card... if u get it running lemme know  :Smile: 

----------

## zentek

I have the same card, whit different settings in the bios. Ususaly when you have those settings in the Bios its because you have a non-pnp ISA based card. Its even a toshiba laptop ( 460cdx )

I can get the snd-opl3sa2 module to load whit alsa no problem using the following:

```

aliase snd-opl3sa2

options snd-opl3sa3

snd_port=0x370 \

snd_sb_port=0x220 \

snd_wss_port=0x530 \

snd_midi_port=0x330 \

snd_fm_port=0x388\

snd_irq=7 \

snd_dma1=1 \

snd_dma2=0 \

snd_isapnp=0 

```

The driver is loading all fine, i can unmute Master and PCM no problem but i wont get any sound. mpg123 is not even giving a error message !! but the only thing you where missing is the snd_isapnp=0 option. Im not sure yet if its an hardware problme for me, try this out and tell me if its working for you.

----------

## nuance9

I have a Toshiba Portege 660CDT.  It also uses the Yamaha OPL3-SA2.   But I have not had any success getting the sound to work.

If anyone has got this working, step-by-step instructions would be most appreciated.

Thanks!

- Justin

----------

## zentek

He Guys, IT IS WORKING  :Smile:  !!!!!! 

I have sound !! I reboot, made sure evrything was ok in the bios, made sure that the sound was not muted ( function keys on the laptop )  Made sure the volume was on ( the knob on the laptop )

Double check my config ( the one from the last post i made ) Loaded up alsa, unmuted evrything whit alsamixer and Boom sound  :Smile: 

----------

## mingnut

I found out, that I needed isapnp compiled into the kernel, because that's what the ALSA driver required when I loaded the necessary modules.  If you compiled isapnp as a module, load it before you load the ALSA modules.

Hope that helps.

----------

## zentek

If you can see the card's settings in the bios its because its a non-pnp card. Then isapnp is not usefull. Try to pass the "snd_isapnp=0" option to the alsa driver it will skip all the pnp stuff and load the driver.

----------

## TheZog

I'm posting this info in the hope that it will maybe help someone.

I've got a Toshiba 490CDT (sad I know) with the Yamaha OPL3SA2 chip.

I finally managed to get ALSA to work with it using ideas from above, Google and lot's of trial and error. This is with kernel 2.4.19-gentoo-r10 and Alsa 0.9.0_rc6 and the kernel OSS audio drivers compiled as modules.

Here's a copy of my /etc/modules.d/alsa file:

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-opl3sa2

options snd-opl3sa2 \

isapnp=0 \

port=0x538 \

sb_port=0x220 \

wss_port=0x530 \

midi_port=0x330 \

fm_port=0x388 \

irq=5 \

dma1=1 \

dma2=0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

----------

## Moled

its a rather old thread but I may as well add to this

using a toshiba 440 cdt

from the bios:

 *Quote:*   

> WSS I/O Address = 530H
> 
> SBPro I/O Address = 220H
> 
> Synthesizer I/O Address =388H
> ...

 

and to get it to work I used:

options snd-opl3sa2 isapnp=0 port=0x370 sb_port=0x220 wss_port=0x530 midi_port=0x388 fm_port=0x530 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0

----------

## rsevero

Yes, this tread is old but...

I managed to make the Yamaha OPL3SA3 work on my Toshiba Tecra 8000 with kernel 2.6.7 with the following command:

```
modprobe snd-opl3sa2 isapnp=0 port=0x538 sb_port=0x220 wss_port=0x530 midi_port=0x388 fm_port=0x530 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0
```

I hope this is of some use to someone.

----------

## bbroeksema

Hi, does anyone know how i can find out on which addresses the specific options are?

I tried some of the above configurations but they al don't work. A couple of things i'm sure of for my configuration and that are:

irq = 11

dma1=3

dma2=0

isapnp=1

For the rest of the option i don't have clue. The driver loads, give's no erros but when i try to play sound i get only distortion. I've not an onboard card and when my computer boots i see it's an pnp card.

How can i find out the next addresses

WSS I/O Address

SBPro I/O Address

Synthesizer I/O Address

Control I/O Address

MPU 401 (MIDI I/F)

----------

